# Nov 5th Rockport



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I went to rockport on the 5th with a couple friends. We found a large school of redfish in a back lake. After the school broke up, we saw terns flying up and down the shoreline. They would hover in the air showing us were the reds were at. We had a couple hours of good sunlight and sightcasting until the clouds moved in. Here are a couple pictures of the trip.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nice! extra points for the parrot.


----------

